# any of you try this with a blade



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

our last league night one of our shooters shot a 0 now this guy shoots 55 average he said he thought he put the arrow in upside down cock against the blade , when we finished i tried this to see how much it would effect my arrows. i shot 3 ends of 3 and all were xs they wernt pretty but still were all xs i shoot a very light soft setup
have any of you guys tried this


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Arrow may have been off the rest or he flinched. I've never seen much difference in impact with the cock vane down... shouldn't be a zero anyway.


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Vanes or feathers?


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Yes, I have, to prove that the blade is well out of the way by the time the arrow's vanes pass over it (if properly set up). I believe Dave C also did it and posted his results on this site a few years back.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

It all depends on fletching used, how well tuned it is...some setups will be more forgiving than others.

I know on one bow I've done it with only a difference between yellow and red at 70m....once I still struck yellow with a wrong indexed arrow.(have no idea how this happened, normally I'm not that well tuned--must have flinched just right- lol) I've done it on another bow, not so well setup where I wold have missed the bale---fletching was blaser.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

erdman41 said:


> Vanes or feathers?


 vanes


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

60435 said:


> vanes


I have vanes on my indoor arrows now and they would give me a zero. No way a blade could be set up that would miss the vanes I use.

I used to shoot feathers on same set up and would shoot pretty close to the same with arrow nocked wrong.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

they dont miss the blade , theres not enough resistance to deflect them very much


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Look at some of the videos of arrows coming off the rest. Pretty crude, some of them, and still good arrow flight. NAP had a video of their Freedom cordless drop rest and is one nasty video. I had one of these to test. There was a glitch with the built in safety and NAP sent me the revised head, two of them. The safety wouldn't disengage, but I had semblance of accuracy, more of just abused vanes. Now, the rest lowers a bit at full draw and then rises with the shot. The arrow also has to snap out of the capture prongs. Still, I had accuracy. The Freedom rest requires consistent hold to the wall to proper function. Any creep and the safety engages. My opinion, a rest that shouldn't have been put on the market.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

League sandbagging perhaps?


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

I was actually trying my 3d arrows about 2 weeks ago which had AAE Max Hunter vanes on them. Problem was I have a bodoodle pro lite rest on my 3d rig and was used to shooting them cock vane down. When I shot one out of my indoors bow with the blade rest it bent the blade. I was only shooting at 10 yards and don't remember what it scored, just that it ruined my .010 wide blade.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have by accident put my cock feather down before and had the blade strip off my feather, I believe it was with my .10 blade. I do know that if you have a blade tuned correctly that it bends out of the way of the shaft during the shot and you might get away with a cock down feather or vane but if your fletching is a relatively high profile or stiff one that dosn't give at all such as a blazer vane it is going to be hard for a blade to bend enough to completely miss.

I personally shoot a .08 blade on my target bow right now and I from time to time will shoot a cock down feather just to see what happens and if it is going to ruin a tournament for me. All I can say is that I make darn sure it is up.


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

I did it one time and it bent my blade and ruined the fletching. I was shooing 45 plus yards at a standing bear and it was enough that the arrow flew just over the shoulder for a real nice zero.


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

ya i found that if the blade is not really flexable this will happen i got a friend i was shooting with and hes still squaking about bending his blade, its something i tryed just wanting to see how far mine would deflect but i was surprised that i could hit xs almost every time without dammage, but i shoot a really soft blade with lite 27s


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

Does he shoot Bieter nocks?


----------



## 60435 (Mar 20, 2012)

im not sure , does it matter?


glennx said:


> Does he shoot Bieter nocks?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

depends on which one you use. There is one that is asymetrical for recurve shooting...typically we use the symetrical hunter nocks. But I cna't see that causing an isue of a zero

http://www.wernerbeiter.com/en/products/nocks/pin-nock.php


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

The Bieter nocks that I used would make a six inch differance at 20 yards.


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

I will 3rd that A beiter asymmetrical nock will definitely impact lower if upside down.


----------



## ron w (Jan 5, 2013)

I don't see the purpose in deliberately shooting with the cock vane down, just to prove it can be done.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

it's been tried. arrows were still grouping in the gold at 70m, and that's with vanes.


----------



## schmel_me (Dec 17, 2003)

I did it last year at IL on a 26yd javalina. using magnums and max hunters sounds just awful but still hit a 10.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Question for those that mistakenly shot an arrow cock vane down in a tournament and the arrow went where it should.

If the arrow went in the bull, how do you know you shot it upside down my mistake?


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

FS560 said:


> Question for those that mistakenly shot an arrow cock vane down in a tournament and the arrow went where it should.
> 
> If the arrow went in the bull, how do you know you shot it upside down my mistake?


Excellent question.


----------

